# Week of Jan 8th



## billski (Jan 5, 2012)

Well, I'm bagging skiing this weekend, in anticipation of next weekend, where the plan is Burke club weekend Friday $25, Sat/Sun $40.  Then over to the green spine.  

Now, Winnchill is taunting/teasing me with his latest prognostication:

"6-day Forecast Discussion Updated for Thursday, January 5, 2012

High pressure early next week should give way to a much more interesting (and well deserved) storm pattern developing later next week--we could be in store for some more substantial storms!!! 
...
Long range forecast / discussion...January 11 to 15
A slightly better pattern than much of this season so far--upper level troughing remains close by (from Hudson Bay through Eastern Canada and into the Northeast US) keeping us seasonably cold next week.  We may still be dealing with a frontal boundary wavering nearby (the storm track curling just offshore) and watching potential storms developing along it--we'll see if they track through us or to our south but chances are they head out to sea without much development but we may still get clipped by one or two--at least we hope.  A stronger, deeper trough of low pressure may develop through the Midwest towards the end of the week with some storminess as it does--we'll be watching the 13th/14th closely.  After midmonth, we are looking at a possible pattern change to help pull that storm track a bit further west.  While we may be dealing with a better chance of storms going through us, we may also be dealing with more mixing scenarios (icing)--CT"

Screw the mixing.  I'm looking at higher els.


----------



## hammer (Jan 5, 2012)

Last I heard on WCVB was that they expected the system next week to be an NCP event...but their focus is on Boston so hopefully it will stay cold enough up north.

Not a time to be a snow snob anymore...going this weekend regardless of the forecast.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2012)

Jesus Christ billski, get out and ski already instead of posting yet another thread about the weather.  

I'm beginning to think you're more passionate about the weather than you are skiing.


----------



## billski (Jan 5, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Jesus Christ billski, get out and ski already instead of posting yet another thread about the weather.
> 
> I'm beginning to think you're more passionate about the weather than you are skiing.



Wait, isn't this the weather folder?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2012)

It is the weather forum.  You've authored 10 unique threads on the 1st page.  Now get out and ski


----------



## 2knees (Jan 5, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Jesus Christ billski, get out and ski already instead of posting yet another thread about the weather.
> 
> I'm beginning to think you're more passionate about the weather than you are skiing.



gotta agree with DHS here.  its getting annoying.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 5, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> It is the weather forum.  You've authored 10 unique threads on the 1st page.  Now get out and ski



The problem is he hasn't reached the "Acceptance" phase yet.


----------



## pepperdawg (Jan 5, 2012)

billski said:


> Wait, isn't this the weather folder?



Correct - Thx for the posts - I am too lazy/busy to go hunting for decent reports/ski-specific synopsis (sp?) - for me - this is a good place to check in from time to time for the quick (yet depressing) scoop....so Thx!


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 5, 2012)

Some of you guys are giving up way too soon IMO.  From Bastardi tweets for the next 3 weeks: "1st week mild, 2nd week wild, 3rd week vile"(as in major cold).  Lots of signs pointing toward change.  Remember 2006/2007.  Go get your warm ups on what we have now and if JB is right things will be swinging our way.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## hammer (Jan 5, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Some of you guys are giving up way too soon IMO.  From Bastardi tweets for the next 3 weeks: "1st week mild, 2nd week wild, 3rd week vile"(as in major cold).  Lots of signs pointing toward change.  Remember 2006/2007.  Go get your warm ups on what we have now and if JB is right things will be swinging our way.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


Sounds like you are in the negotiation phase...but we can all hope.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 5, 2012)

Billski,  I think that you might just have to accept the fact that this season could be like pizza.  Some pizza is great, but you don't find it that often.  Most pizza is decent, and you can find it in many place. And some pizza isn't too good.  But even the bad pizza is better than no pizza, so you might as well have at it, or else you could find yourself in a few months wishing that you had had more pizza this year


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 5, 2012)

hammer said:


> Sounds like you are in the negotiation phase...but we can all hope.



No I'm in the acceptance phase.  It is what it is (I know, overused expression)  I just refuse to give up hope.  Hey even down here at the homestead in PA I will be skiing 4 new trails this weekend bringing it up to 24 of 34, not bad for the banana belt.  I'm not a met but I pay attention to what they say and many are pointing to a change and to me that makes sense because we have been in the same pattern for a prolonged period of time and weather is not static.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## hammer (Jan 5, 2012)

4aprice said:


> No I'm in the acceptance phase.  It is what it is (I know, overused expression)  I just refuse to give up hope.  Hey even down here at the homestead in PA I will be skiing 4 new trails this weekend bringing it up to 24 of 34, not bad for the banana belt.  I'm not a met but I pay attention to what they say and many are pointing to a change and to me that makes sense because we have been in the same pattern for a prolonged period of time and weather is not static.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


Guess it depends on your definition of acceptance...acceptance to me means acknowledgement that skiing will suck for the whole winter.

I agree that this pattern can't hang around all winter.  I just hope that the change happens sooner...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 5, 2012)

Josh from singlechair blogs is forecasting some really good stuff for us especially after mid january


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 5, 2012)

drjeff said:


> you might just have to accept the fact that this season could be like pizza.  Some pizza is great, but you don't find it that often.  Most pizza is decent, and you can find it in many place. And some pizza isn't too good.  But *even the bad pizza is better than no pizza*



But some of us would rather have average linguini (45 degree golf) or great ossobuco (NFL playoffs) than bad pizza (40% of terrain open with thin spots).

I'm still praying that this sustained cold snap can get areas close to 100% open by MLK weekend.  Probably a pipe dream without some help from the snow Gods.


----------



## marcski (Jan 5, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Billski,  I think that you might just have to accept the fact that this season could be like pizza.  Some pizza is great, but you don't find it that often.  Most pizza is decent, and you can find it in many place. And some pizza isn't too good.  But even the bad pizza is better than no pizza, so you might as well have at it, or else you could find yourself in a few months wishing that you had had more pizza this year




I have to agree with the good Doctor on this one!  The pizza analogy got me, Jeff!


----------



## abc (Jan 5, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Jesus Christ billski, get out and ski already instead of posting yet another thread about the weather.
> 
> I'm beginning to think you're more passionate about the weather than you are skiing.


Obsession is the mother of all inventions! 



pepperdawg said:


> Correct - Thx for the posts - I am too lazy/busy to go hunting for decent reports/ski-specific synopsis (sp?) - for me - this is a good place to check in from time to time for the quick (yet depressing) scoop....so Thx!


I agree!


----------



## abc (Jan 5, 2012)

hammer said:


> Guess it depends on your definition of acceptance...acceptance to me means acknowledgement that skiing will suck for the whole winter.


Acceptance means I acknowledge skiing will suck NOW. So I continue to enjoy more mountain biking for as long as it stays warm. 

Nothing more, nothing less.

(and as soon as it snows, I will "accept" it's too slippery to mountain bike and will go skiing instead!)


----------



## drjeff (Jan 5, 2012)

marcski said:


> I have to agree with the good Doctor on this one!  The pizza analogy got me, Jeff!



You could tell it was nearing my lunch time as I was typing that one   And on Thursday's my usual lunch spot is a local pizza place


----------



## drjeff (Jan 5, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> But some of us would rather have average linguini (45 degree golf) or great ossobuco (NFL playoffs) than bad pizza (40% of terrain open with thin spots).
> 
> I'm still praying that this sustained cold snap can get areas close to 100% open by MLK weekend.  Probably a pipe dream without some help from the snow Gods.



100% of snowmaking trails?? Or 100% of all trails??  The snowmaking trails hope is reasonable.  The total trails might be a bit of a pipedream for many an area


----------



## billski (Jan 5, 2012)

billski said:


> Well, I'm bagging skiing this weekend,.



change of heart, NVT it is.  mea culpa


----------



## John W (Jan 5, 2012)

New years Resolution...  Eat more pizza???  i like it..


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 5, 2012)

Bronx pizza is great but bronx skiing is not so fun lol


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 5, 2012)

billski said:


> change of heart, NVT it is.  mea culpa



Go for it.  I'm skiing tonight.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Riverskier (Jan 5, 2012)

This isn't directed at any one person, but I feel bad for those that require perfect conditions to go skiing. I have been having a great season despite the weather. Yeah, it's been groomers, but I have been getting outside and having a blast. I hope the snow comes, I can get into the glades, and we see areas 100% open, but in the mean time I am going to keep getting out there, and loving every minute of it!


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 5, 2012)

Riverskier said:


> This isn't directed at any one person, but I feel bad for those that require perfect conditions to go skiing. I have been having a great season despite the weather. Yeah, it's been groomers, but I have been getting outside and having a blast. I hope the snow comes, I can get into the glades, and we see areas 100% open, but in the mean time I am going to keep getting out there, and loving every minute of it!



+1


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 5, 2012)

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/ see looking much better


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 5, 2012)

Riverskier said:


> This isn't directed at any one person, but I feel bad for those that require perfect conditions to go skiing. I have been having a great season despite the weather. Yeah, it's been groomers, but I have been getting outside and having a blast. I hope the snow comes, I can get into the glades, and we see areas 100% open, but in the mean time I am going to keep getting out there, and loving every minute of it!



Right on Rs!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 5, 2012)

This aint no dress rehersal.....get out there


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2012)

billski said:


> change of heart, NVT it is.  mea culpa



there ya go buddy!  you'll feel much better that you skied even if the conditions aren't great.

no more weather diva billski

:lol:


----------



## billski (Jan 5, 2012)

IM at steaux.  3" blower pow new.  Mountain magic...
Steaux fri, smuggs sat meet another azerd   Sunday dunno.
IM sure I'll be miserable.


----------



## abc (Jan 5, 2012)

Riverskier said:


> This isn't directed at any one person, but I feel bad for those that require perfect conditions to go skiing.


Funny you should say that! I've been feeling bad about people who had to ski even in such bad conditions!  

Now I get to hear the other side of the fence speaking up!8)



> I have been having a great season despite the weather. Yeah, it's been groomers, but I have been getting outside and having a blast.


I have been outside just as much. I rode my bike in the same woods that I ski in, had there been snow on them trails! It's a "great season", only it's a mtn bike season instead. 



> I hope the snow comes, I can get into the glades, and we see areas 100% open, but in the mean time I am going to keep getting out there, and loving every minute of it


I'm pretty sure the snow WILL come. And when it does, I'll hang up my bike and pull out my skis. I'm in no hurry to do that at the moment given the great biking condition and so-so ski conditionn. I'm enjoying eveyr minute of it too, on a bike!

Though I do agree, if you're going to complain about not skiing, then stop complaining and just go ski. 

Or...get on a bike.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 6, 2012)

Riverskier said:


> This isn't directed at any one person, but I feel bad for those that require perfect conditions to go skiing. I have been having a great season despite the weather. Yeah, it's been groomers, but I have been getting outside and having a blast. I hope the snow comes, I can get into the glades, and we see areas 100% open, but in the mean time I am going to keep getting out there, and loving every minute of it!



Agree 100 percent.

At some point it will likely come big and when it does your muscles will be conditioned for it!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 6, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Bronx pizza is great but bronx skiing is not so fun lol



Hey now!! I grew up in the Bronx and I did ski there and it was fun dangit!!  Still not as good as Bronx pizza though:razz:

Bill get out and ahve some pizza will ya:flame:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 6, 2012)

drjeff said:


> 100% of snowmaking trails??* Or 100% of all trails??  The snowmaking trails hope is reasonable.  The total trails might be a bit of a pipedream for many an area*



Yeah, I meant the pipedream scenario.  But things seem to be improving rapidly.

  The gf's nephew hit Smuggs this Monday and conditions were so poor that they gave him a voucher to come back another day.  Yet today I see they have 46/78 and more than a few of the "closed trails" are actually glades.   Temps have been low enough to make snow 24/7 all week, plus they picked up 5 or 6 natural in the last 3 or 4 days, so minus the glades, I think there's reason to think MAYBE some places will be 100% open for MLK Saturday.   Hope for snow.


----------



## jaja111 (Jan 6, 2012)

Riverskier said:


> This isn't directed at any one person, but I feel bad for those that require perfect conditions to go skiing. I have been having a great season despite the weather. Yeah, it's been groomers, but I have been getting outside and having a blast. I hope the snow comes, I can get into the glades, and we see areas 100% open, but in the mean time I am going to keep getting out there, and loving every minute of it!



Hell ya! 

(the only downside has been the amount of ptex I've had to burn lately and file sharpening from deburring edges).


----------



## John W (Jan 6, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> Hey now!! I grew up in the Bronx and I did ski there and it was fun dangit!!  Still not as good as Bronx pizza though:razz:
> 
> Bill get out and ahve some pizza will ya:flame:



jrmagic. You skied in the bx...???  What year was that?. Ansd was it in van crtlnd pk.


----------



## John W (Jan 6, 2012)

Going to elk tomorrow for my third trip of. The. Season total.  Skiing from noon till 10 pm is pretty excellent!!  Get out there as muCh as you can while you can.  And stop busting billski's chops.  I love all the Weather talk


----------



## Chinalfr (Jan 7, 2012)

No ski for me this week.  Trying to recoupe after 3 weeks of skiing.  

Next week, we'll probably head up to pats peak for pops night.  It's MLK weekend, probably back to Attitash for some action too.  


Sent from my iPhone 5.


----------



## hammer (Jan 9, 2012)

Hate to be a downer, but with the NCP forecast for this week things don't look too good for MLK weekend...:sad:


----------



## LonghornSkier (Jan 9, 2012)

The trend is our friend... http://www.americanwx.com/bb/index....nges-snow-threats-beyond-part-2/page__st__700


----------



## bheemsoth (Jan 9, 2012)

Weather.com has high temperatures dropping signigicantly on Thursday. I'm not weather expert, but has there been a change in the models that is bringing the cold in on the front side of the storm instead of behind?

This morning weather.com was forecasting a high of 50 for Thursday in my town. Now they're saying 34, Warren, VT was forecasted for 36, and that has now dropped a few degrees as well.

All good news!

EDIT: Josh Fox seems to agree on Twitter



> Models move toward more snow less sleet/freezing rain for Thursday/Friday. about 4 hours ago


----------



## k123 (Jan 9, 2012)

Based on this very professional looking forecast, its going to get cold!

http://www.weatheradvance.com/northeast/this-winter-is-going-to-turn-brutally-cold


----------

